# +49 137 737 021058



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

Mit +49 137 737 021058 hat mich heute am 15.06.04 um 16.35 die nächste Nummer auf dem Handy kurz angeklingelt.

Dass da nicht mal jemand einen Riegel vorschieben kann... man sollte meinen, dass Televoting Nummern nur zum anrufen gedacht sind...   

Laut regTP: (0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG

Also, immer schön Vorsicht walten lassen...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

Die (...) haben auch gerade bei mir durchgeklingelt. Wo kann ich mich beschweren und denen mal einen reinwürgen?

_[Beleidigungen helfen auch nicht - Heiko]_


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

Sorry, war ein bißchen in Rage. 0 Aber um es mal zivilisierter zu formulieren: Ich finde diese Masche ist eine Unverschämtheit. Es gibt doch sicherlich Stellen wo man sich darüber beschweren kann und Möglichkeiten dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## sascha (16 Juni 2004)

> Es gibt doch sicherlich Stellen wo man sich darüber beschweren kann und Möglichkeiten dagegen vorzugehen.



Ab zur Regulierungsbehörde


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

Danke! Mail an Betreiber der Nummer und Reg TP ist raus. Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> gerne werden wir den Vorgang prüfen, Ihnen den Anbieter bekanntgeben und
> weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen..
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Das ist immer das gleiche Schreiben von DTMS. Die schreiben dann auch das die Nummer abgedreht wurde. Keine Erhebt Einspruch wegen 1 €. Deshlab sehr  verdienen die ohne Aufwand geld da der Call aufs Handy nichts Kostet.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Machts dann überhaupt Sinn denen meine Anschrift mitzuteilen?


----------



## Risbo1 (19 Juli 2004)

Nevermore schrieb:
			
		

> Machts dann überhaupt Sinn denen meine Anschrift mitzuteilen?



Ich würde sagen, dass es Sinn macht. Du bekommst innerhalb von Tagen den wahren Nummernbetreiber und Dienstleister mitgeteilt, den Du dann auf Unterlassung in Anspruch nehmen kannst.

MfG


----------

